# which pool or wallet? since ethermine has upped cost of payouts. small miner.



## cypher007 (Aug 12, 2021)

thinking what i should do going forward as ethermine has increased the cost of payouts due to the recent changes to ETH.

they have a method that uses L2 Polygon (Matic), but it doesnt seem to support the wallet im currently using. so do i change pool or should i change wallet?


----------

